# Piddle place question



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sooo, I broke down and bought the piddle place after trying two more types of pee pads and I am sooo happy I did it! It totally solved Ling Ling's aka Mika's wet Pee feet problem! No more tracking on my hardwood floors. I am totally psyched and amazed at how well it works.

My question...I pour the packet and 8 oz of water into the tray. Do I put it in the hole where it drains..that's what I've been doing, but I'm second guessing myself now because if I lift the grass, there is pee still in the tray.
Also, the spray. I went through a bottle in just over a week...am I over using it?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry, I can't help you. I leave ours on the back deck...never add water because rain gets water into it. Asia uses it for her poopies....no one else uses it though.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You are using the product right. As far as the spray, I have found it does not need used as much as they suggest. Of course they are selling product, but I only spray once a day or even every other day.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Sorry, I can't help you. I leave ours on the back deck...never add water because rain gets water into it. Asia uses it for her poopies....no one else uses it though.


Thanks Pat...I appreciate it anyway. Some things I have no common sense on, ex: reading directions and comprehending what they are saying.
I have a feeling that I'm not using it like I am supposed to be, especially because I'm seeing alot of pee left in the tray.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> You are using the product right. As far as the spray, I have found it does not need used as much as they suggest. Of course they are selling product, but I only spray once a day or even every other day.


So seeing pee in the tray is normal? Am I supposed it put some of the packet on the tray part?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, just put it down the drain and of course some may not go down immediately. It will be fine. I love this compared to potty pads. And my kids love it too.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Joanne, just put it down the drain and of course some may not go down immediately. It will be fine. I love this compared to potty pads. And my kids love it too.


Ok...i will continue to do what I'm doing.
I'm so glad you mentioned how often to do the spray. I was saturating it every time she would pee or poop.
SUKI won't use it but she is pretty much out doors anyway. She did pee next to it the other day, which is not like her, but who cares, it was Ling Ling's wet feet that was ruin my floors.
So very happy with it :aktion033:


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I always poured the solution into the top. Not the cleaning drain but the drain where pee goes into the reservoir however I suppose either will work. There was always some pee still under the pad that doesn't get into the reservoir but it cleans off easily. I actually never really used the spray in the 2 years we had the Piddle Place and never had smell issues.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Steph_L said:


> I always poured the solution into the top. Not the cleaning drain but the drain where pee goes into the reservoir however I suppose either will work. There was always some pee still under the pad that doesn't get into the reservoir but it cleans off easily. I actually never really used the spray in the 2 years we had the Piddle Place and never had smell issues.


This is the drain I was referring too.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Steph_L said:


> I always poured the solution into the top. Not the cleaning drain but the drain where pee goes into the reservoir however I suppose either will work. There was always some pee still under the pad that doesn't get into the reservoir but it cleans off easily. I actually never really used the spray in the 2 years we had the Piddle Place and never had smell issues.


Thanks Steph!
I just read somewhere that 2 packets and water in the spray bottle makes the spray. I'm just not going to use it as much as I was. I was definitely over using it if I went thru a bottle in just over a week.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> This is the drain I was referring too.


Ok..now I'm confused. I was pouring it in this drain...is that not right?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Ok..now I'm confused. I was pouring it in this drain...is that not right?


Yes Joanne, that's the right place. Also, the spray literally lasts me a month. You are "pouring it down the drain!":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Yes Joanne, that's the right place. Also, the spray literally lasts me a month. You are "pouring it down the drain!":HistericalSmiley:


Thanks Sherry...your the best!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

YAAAAAAAY!!!!! I'm so glad its working for you!!! I only spray once a day or so too. Georgie doesn't use it much, as she generally prefers outside, but if she can't get my attention, she'll use it


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> YAAAAAAAY!!!!! I'm so glad its working for you!!! I only spray once a day or so too. Georgie doesn't use it much, as she generally prefers outside, but if she can't get my attention, she'll use it


Thanks Lydia...it's really awesome! I can't believe the difference it's made, no more wet feet!
I'm backing off on the spray. I only sprayed it lightly once yesterday and no smells.
Not only that, poor little Ling Ling was always cleaning her feet because they were wet and soaking wet with pee. I was constantly washing and drying them...now nothing.
Thank you again and for the great idea of just using the grass. I figured if I was making the effort buying the grass, might as well get the whole system.


----------

